# Do Brittany Ferries ever have deals in Autumn?



## sololite (Aug 31, 2017)

We are thinking of heading for Spain for a few weeks in late September and would ideally like to take the ferry to Santander or Bilbao.

Does anyone know if Brittany Ferries ever offer deals that would bring the price down significantly from the regular price and how do we get to hear about them so we can take advantage of them please?

Regards,

Chris & Sharon


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 31, 2017)

You could try joining their mailing list to receive news of any offers. Look on their website.


----------



## sololite (Sep 4, 2017)

crossings are limited for our time slot so we've gone with what's available. We are all booked up and excited


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 4, 2017)

Hope your trip goes well.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 5, 2017)

We're going in November couldn't find any deals though.


----------

